# DIY Dust Collector?



## TurnerMel (Feb 15, 2011)

My shop is in the garage of my condo and a purchased dust collector is too large and too noisy for the neighbors.

I have access to an old furnace fan with integrated 4-speed motor. Is it possible and advisable to use a furnace fan to build a dedicated dust collector for my lathe? I am more concerned with dust than with shavings. 

Any suggestions or plan ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The furnace fan will make a nice overhead ambient air filter for the fine dust sure, but as a collector? No... How noisy is the dust collector? It shouldn't be loud enough to annoy the neighbors, so either you have a VERY loud dust collector, or some overly sensitive neighbors. 

I don't quite understand, if it's your shop / garage, why would your neighbors care how large your dust collector is?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

TurnerMel said:


> My shop is in the garage of my condo *and a purchased dust collector is too large and too noisy for the neighbors.
> *
> I have access to an old* furnace fan with integrated 4-speed motor. Is it possible and advisable to use a furnace fan to build a dedicated dust collector* for my lathe? I am more concerned with dust than with shavings.
> 
> Any suggestions or plan ideas would be appreciated.


An air filter is not a dust collector as posted above.

I am assuming you have not "purchased" the dust collector and have made the assumption re the noise?
You may be reffering to a shop vac as being too noisy for the neighbors, that's very true. Rigid make a quite one however.
A Dust Collector is not noisy, the motor is silent, the only noise is from the volume of air rushing into it. You can easily talk over it when running. So, make sure you are talking/using the correct terminology, so we can better give you advice. This is a *dust collector* and is on sale with a coupon for around $140.00 until March from Harbor Freight:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/139-coupon-2hp-dc-harbor-freight-machine-22460/

 *2 HP Industrial 5 Micron Dust Collector*


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

and that Harbor Freight dust collector is quiet?


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

And to add the HF dust collector works very well.
I first started with shop vacs, and I'm sure a lot of folks starting in this hobby also did, what a difference its like night and day, peaches and bananas. spend your money on the HFDC. I started with a shop vac close to the price of that dust collector and it couldn't handle half the tools I used. Sure a shop vac is also needed in the wood shop but not as much as a decent DC system.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am about to acquire this unit. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2V3CF.html

I went with this unit for these reasons.

1) A 1 Micron filter will keep the air cleaner than a 5 micron filter.
2) I read there reviews of the double bag filters from Penn State and it was noted that they tehd to "leak" dust. One reviewer said that he could see dist coming out in a cloud. For that reason, I am going with the filter.
3 For $100.00 more they have the same unit with a 2 HP motor and 200 CFM more airflow. I think this is enough for what I have.

I am a newb at best. I have had a table saw Radial Arm saw for years. Last year, I bought a Rigid 14" band saw off ebay. I put new silicone tires and a carter kit bearing kit on it. I also put on a Carter acme threaded tension setup. I just bought a rigid 6" Jointer and a Sewale 735 benchtop planer. That and a bunch of small power tools. 

I cannot hook them all up at once, but, I can get the job done.

I am not well to do and I had to set a standard someplace. I have what I call a 6 inch shop. The hardware that I have can all handle quite nicely that width for joinery, etc. As and if I get better, I will upgrade the shop. 

If anyone sees flaws in my dust collection choices, please speak up. I really thought dust collection was not necessary, till I made several end grain cutting boards for X-Mas gifts and sneezed for a month.


----------

